# Timbre Broma/Antibroma



## papirrin (Abr 16, 2020)

Como para dar contexto del tema en mi fraccionamiento hay mucho niño bromista que toca el timbre y se va corriendo.... entonces se me ocurrio hacer un timbre bromista... tuve la idea de que diera un pequeño calambre pero obviamente seria muy dificil identificar a quien darselo y a quien no... entonces se me ocurrio hacer un timbre con un altavoz que al tocar el timbre mediante el altavoz que estaria junto al pulsador se escuche "TOCAN EN LA PUERTA!" Y espere un momento... despues se escuche de nuevo por el altavoz "No escuchan... toque de nuevo por favor"... y al tocar de nuevo se active el timbre del interior de mi casa y ya este enterado...
Dos preguntas...
¿que opinan? ¿conocen alguno otro?
Anduve buscando y no veo nada, se de unos que no suenan si se deja presionado o deja un lapso en que no se pueda volver a tocar.
Cualquier sugerencia es bienvenida... gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 16, 2020)

Botón de timbre mas alto


----------



## el_patriarca (Abr 16, 2020)

Una cámara


----------



## papirrin (Abr 16, 2020)

Este es el espacio...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 16, 2020)

papirrin dijo:


> Como para dar contexto del tema en mi fraccionamiento hay mucho niño bromista que toca el timbre y se va corriendo.... entonces se me ocurrio hacer un timbre bromista... tuve la idea de que diera un pequeño calambre pero obviamente seria muy dificil identificar a quien darselo y a quien no... entonces se me ocurrio hacer un timbre con un altavoz que al tocar el timbre mediante el altavoz que estaria junto al pulsador se escuche "TOCAN EN LA PUERTA!" Y espere un momento... despues se escuche de nuevo por el altavoz "No escuchan... toque de nuevo por favor"... y al tocar de nuevo se active el timbre del interior de mi casa y ya este enterado...
> Dos preguntas...
> ¿que opinan? ¿conocen alguno otro?
> Anduve buscando y no veo nada, se de unos que no suenan si se deja presionado o deja un lapso en que no se pueda volver a tocar.
> Cualquier sugerencia es bienvenida... gracias.


Haora me recorde , cuando aun niño ( mas o menos 45 años atraz) JO hacia esas travesuras , jajajajajaja
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 16, 2020)

el_patriarca dijo:


> Una cámara




Que saque foto


----------



## analogico (Abr 16, 2020)

papirrin dijo:


> Este es el espacio...



   por dentro de la reja


----------



## papirrin (Abr 16, 2020)

eso de la camara, suena buena idea, pero que hago con ella, aca es casi imposible hacerle algo a un niño, y menos denunciarlo con los papas... se los echa uno encima.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 16, 2020)

Luego verás de poner un botón de timbre metálico y poder mandarle bujiazos si son niños


----------



## papirrin (Abr 16, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Luego verás de poner un botón de timbre metálico y poder mandarle bujiazos si son niños


se me ocurrio la idea jajjajaja, ahi si no hay problema yo puedo poner mi timbre como yo quiera jajajaj...

estuve meditando esa de la camara, creo haber visto con arduino un detector de objetos... sacar una foto y ver si hay un objeto( o niño diabolico) si hay alguien que suene el timbre si no no. parece factible.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 16, 2020)

PC y webcam , hay un programa que graba solo cuando hay movimiento


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 16, 2020)

Y sensor que detecte una altura máxima para confirmar que son niños, aunque los hay muy creciditos......

Un retardo que si no tocas mas de una vez no suene podría servir ?? por aquello de que los locos bajitos tocan y salen corriendo...


----------



## papirrin (Abr 16, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Y sensor que detecte una altura máxima para confirmar que son niños, aunque los hay muy creciditos......
> 
> Un retardo que si no tocas mas de una vez no suene podría servir ?? por aquello de que los locos bajitos tocan y salen corriendo...


lo de la altura me pareceria un poco dificil de sensar sin poner algo muy complejo o no se me ocurre como, lo del retardo es basicamente lo de la idea principal ,por eso lo del altavoz haciendo la peticion de una segunda tocada, pero como asegurarse de que una persona que es decente y toca solo una vez, vuelva a tocar dentro de un lapso de tiempo, normalmente se toca dos veces o tres para asegurarse que hay alguien, si se escucha desde fuera el timbre interior pues se toma un tiempo considerable, pero si no se escucha desde fuera pueden tocar fuera de los lapsos e irse.. no se si me explico, tampoco es que vengan a tocar todo el dia ni todos los dias, entonces lo ideal es que sea algo con poco margen de error.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 16, 2020)

Sí, es complicado.


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> los locos bajitos tocan y salen corriendo...  *aquí había rematado .. "al menos aquí"*


Pero por lo que sea no se ha guardado. 

A eso me refería a que aquí es muy raro que insistan, tocan, salen corriendo y no vuelven o tocan al pasar corriendo y no vuelven.
Yo ya hace varios años que si oigo el timbre "levanto" la orega y si no vuelven a llamar ni me muevo. Si insisten una segunda vez me asomo a la terraza para ver quien es y si me conviene abro o no, porque el portero del bajo de un edificio es imán para carteros comerciales, vendedores y todo tipo de "acosadores con corbata" 

La cuarentena nos ha dado una paz transitoria ..........


----------

